# Dying neon tetra



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

One little neon tetra was floating at the top of my tank other fish nipping at him i thought he was dead but when i wanted to remove him he started moving again. I put him in a bucket with an airstone so the other fish wont eat him alive. I dont want him to suffer the whole night how can i humanely euthenize him? i dont have clove oil or vodca


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Put him in a glass of ice water.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

+1 to what susan said. ice water, and in the freezer.


----------

